# white flashy bugger



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I made this size 10 beadhead bugger. its white hackle ,white marabou, and kinda hard to see in the pic but instead of regular white chenille I used white and pearl flash speckled chenille. maybe it could imitate a baitfish? also made size 8. will make some more later.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a beauty !


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks I wish you guys could see the chenile but no matter what angle I take it it don't sparkle like it does in person.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Send me some so I can field test it for ya.
Bet it will kill the craps too..........I used to make a crappie fly like that
(without the flash!) years ago which would catch them when they were bedding and wouldn't look at anything else!! It wasn't weighted so when the chenille
would finally saturate, it would settle real slow and they couldn't resist it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I need to get some more streamer hooks. I only got 2 left. I am gonna make a few more of these with the 2 and get more hooks asap.. keep ya posted. I gtg to work now tho.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks good! I like my tail just tad bit shorter. I can show you a neat trick to put crystal flashabou into your chenille!Let see iuf I can explain it. Tie inyour hackle then your flashabouwhich needs to be thin and about 3 times long than chenille. Tie in your chenille. Now take a gallow tool and clamp inyour chenille tight and then wrap flashabou up around the chenille til you think you have enough to do the body. I usually dont wrap any hackle on the body but if you do keep it sparce.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

if i was in a white bass blitz and opened my flybox---that would be the first fly i would pick up---nice


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

IMO the bead looks alittle big for the pattern but you may have wanted the xtra weight to get it down quicker, which is fine. For a size 10 bugger I use a 1/8" or 5/32" bead head. I find that when the river flows dictate a size 10 bugger those sizes work just fine for me. The tail looks good to me. When wrapping your hackle forward once I get to the head I through afew xtra wraps in and push and fold them back. There is a reason for it but I dont want to get into it right now.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice looking fly, and that should get you some crappie, and Bass in a farm pond wont stay off of that.

Have saw some flies down to St. Marys lake, where they tied it just like you did but minus the hackel, and used dark green chennile with that gold head, and it was a crappie killer.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya the bead was kinda big. it fits size 6,8,and 10.and is a size 3/16. gotta love gander mountain. it was all they had, also its all I have except beads size 12 and 14. I actaully got um for my size 6 and 8 streamers in the 1st place.. its all I had to use. I got some coneheads also and made the size 8 one with one of those.. I was just gonna make some without hackle but wasn't sure if it would work. now that I know I will tie up a few.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I prefer coneheads over beads myself and I have using tungsten where ever I find them. If you can get a larger bead on a hook then I believe it is fine. Try black as I get more hits then copper is next maybe because all the waters I fish crystal clear.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got copper black and silver in size 12 to 14 but not size 6 8 or 10! I need to get some. I am gonna make some stuff with the smaller black beads. maybe soem nymphs. any to suggest also for black beads?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

An all black Hares Ear with gold rib is a great pattern. Also experiment with different ribs colors as this can be critical wether you get a few or catch them all. i.e. crystal flash or flashabou in blue,pink and pearl and so on.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

One of my favorites for summer smallies looks like that except I use white cactus chenille on the body and a silver bead. That should be a good fly for you.


----------

